# Whats the Best Rabbit To Run and Train Dogs on????



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 15, 2012)

WHich Rabbit Sage/Swamper is the best rabbit to hunt with a pack of beagles in your opinions, and which rabbit Sage/Swamper is the best rabbit to train your dogs and pupps on in the Off Season and Why do you think so???? I am Voteing For swampers to me for pups they give better scent, and they dont care if its a pup or grown dog they are going to give em the Bizzness!!!!


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 15, 2012)

jimmy ballard jr said:


> WHich Rabbit Sage/Swamper is the best rabbit to hunt with a pack of beagles in your opinions, and which rabbit Sage/Swamper is the best rabbit to train your dogs and pupps on in the Off Season and Why do you think so???? I am Voteing For swampers to me for pups they give better scent, and they dont care if its a pup or grown dog they are going to give em the Bizzness!!!!



As much as I love to run swampers, I have to go with these GA cottontails. Some of these little rascals will flat check out on you.

In the off season, I enjoy running the young rabbits. Hounds really have to gear down and work one check after another, with little scent at that.


----------



## swampcat95 (Aug 15, 2012)

I prefer cottontails because that is what we run 95% of the time on the land where I hunt during the season.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 15, 2012)

I prefer TAME RABBITS that way you can teach them TRAIL, JUMP , RUN, and CATCH !!!!!!!


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 16, 2012)

Sages get caught around these parts!!!!!


----------



## Hardwood (Aug 16, 2012)

mlandrum said:


> I prefer TAME RABBITS that way you can teach them TRAIL, JUMP , RUN, and CATCH !!!!!!!



I thought that was all them Boos could run? I like WILD ONES!


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 17, 2012)

i RUN fAST dOGS, fAST DOGS RUN OVER THE TRACKS OR THE GAME IF IT IS A COTTONTAIL!!! nOT SO WITH A SWAMPER THEY STRAIGHT POUR IT ON!!!!!!


----------



## Hardwood (Aug 17, 2012)

Just my preference, but I wouldn't have a dog that couldn't run a cottontail. But a lot of folks wouldn't like my mutts either. I don't like one that's runs faster than his nose can keep up with. That's where the brains come into play.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 17, 2012)

Hardwood said:


> Just my preference, but I wouldn't have a dog that couldn't run a cottontail.



I wouldn't either. We run cottontails 97.33% of the time.

I keep track of these things.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 17, 2012)

These dogs Circle rabbits by themselves!!!! They catch cottontails!!!! I had a race the other night where the dogs were not 8foot behind one the entire race!!! Swampers get out in front of them somewhat!!!! I just grew up hunting swampers i guess that why im partial to hunting swampers!!!!


----------



## tHUNDER RUN (Aug 17, 2012)

I love running swamp rabbits. but u run swamper to much dogs will start reaching in the check . i perfer a twisty cotton tail teach those pups how to do it right.jus my opinion.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 17, 2012)

jimmy ballard jr said:


> I had a race the other night where the dogs were not 8 foot behind one the entire race!!!



Now Jimmy, baby rabbits don't count. If you don't show up and run with me and Jen this weekend, you don't have a "man hair" on you. 

It is time to face the music. Bring your best 1, 2 or 3 hounds and lets cut them loose.


----------



## beagler34 (Aug 17, 2012)

You gotta love running them swampers,but when it comes to training a pup,swampers tend to cross water regularly and make the dogs have to reach out to pick up the check.Its fun to watch and see who has the instinct to pick it back up,but a sager that jukes and cuts and zigzags and doubles back will make a better dog in my opinion.Swampers put off alot of scent as well which makes them run faster and pick there head up a little higher off the ground,too much exposure to that and they will pick up some bad habits in my opinion.


----------



## Hardwood (Aug 18, 2012)

jimmy ballard jr said:


> fAST DOGS RUN OVER THE TRACKS OR THE GAME IF IT IS A COTTONTAIL!!!QUOTE]
> 
> Now My Jimmy, hows them dogs catch cottontails if they keep over running the track?


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 18, 2012)

Hardwood said:


> jimmy ballard jr said:
> 
> 
> > fAST DOGS RUN OVER THE TRACKS OR THE GAME IF IT IS A COTTONTAIL!!!QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## brian lancaster (Aug 18, 2012)

My goodness this Jimmy knows everything there is to know about rabbit dogs.


----------



## swampcat95 (Aug 19, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> Now Jimmy, baby rabbits don't count. If you don't show up and run with me and Jen this weekend, you don't have a "man hair" on you.
> 
> It is time to face the music. Bring your best 1, 2 or 3 hounds and lets cut them loose.



Jimmy, sounds like it is time to put them on the line.  The gauntlet has been laid. Will you answer the call?


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a few more things to get taken care of GemCrew!!! Then I will be on My Way!!!

Baby rabbits they have eaten this past summer= 7
Grown Cottontails Caught running in Brush/Briars= 4
Swampers ran this summer= Countless ran 4 lastnight alone, and just got done running three!!!!

I say my dogs run over the track because a rabbit will lay down and let the dogs pass, my dogs run overthem when it happens or they jump him back up!!! Swampers dont lay down they keep covering ground, ive seen grown sages that wont run a straight line with the dogs behind them, that kinda special if a grown rabbit run a circle like a baby rabbit!!! Thats Speed in my books and a whole lot of Pressure!!!!!1


----------



## Hardwood (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey, we all run the kind of dog we like. I just like a dog that when the rabbit stops, the dog stops. And when the rabbit runs crooked, or straight or small circle or big circle, thats where the dog runs. As fast or slow as his nose and brain will let him. And if yall didnt run today, you missed a good day. Fast or slow!


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 20, 2012)

That sure Was a Great run!!!!!


----------



## tHUNDER RUN (Aug 20, 2012)

Hardwood said:


> Hey, we all run the kind of dog we like. I just like a dog that when the rabbit stops, the dog stops. And when the rabbit runs crooked, or straight or small circle or big circle, thats where the dog runs. As fast or slow as his nose and brain will let him. And if yall didnt run today, you missed a good day. Fast or slow!



THAT'S  A BIG 10  4


----------



## goose buster (Aug 21, 2012)

What bealer34 said.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 21, 2012)

I can agree with what Beagler34 said as well!!! at the same time a pack consist of a mixture of hounds that compliment one another, high head carriage, medium head carriage, low head carriage, checkdogs, jumpdog trail dogs, so on and so forth!!! all in all i just like being in the great outdoors, its nothing like wakeing up to a hot cup of coffee a good breakfast way befor the sun comes up then loading the hounds just to drive so many miles to here that sweet poetic music of the hounds and get inthralled by the thrill of the chase!!!!!!!!!


----------

